# bfp or evap??



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

please can you tell me your honest opinion on this.did at test in town and got a faint line in under a min   i did the same make last wk but line was vvv faint but this time def there.do you think it might be a v early bfp or evap??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a BFP to me


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

forgot to mention got dh togo get me some more test


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

We've all been there hun dont worry


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Just saw this post and have to say that it look positive to me! evaps normally dont have colour in it, and that is def pink! Good luck hun xxx hope this is it for you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun

Long time no chat !!

It definitely looks like a BFP to me chick.......if evaporation lines appear then it's after the recommended time....if yours showed up in under a minute then it's a clear positive !

A tentative congrats to you....     

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

that is a +++++ as you saw it appear before your eyes, evap line appear 10 mins or so later (thats why they say ignore any result after 10 mins)


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont know What to think now as bfn On normal cb test  it so looked like a bfp On other test earlier


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe your just a bit early hun,I have  had + on some tests and then - on others on other txs, try to leave it a couple of days and re test. It was def a + on your first test. xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

il do the second cb norm at lunch tomorrow and then go get another hpt monday when i go into town.ive never seen an evap as dark and there before like this one.it doesnt say anything about cb normal cross tests to be early ones anymore,are they??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im not sure hun, which test did you test + on? On this tx I tested + with a superdrug early reponse but neg on a first response early test, I didnt get a + on that until about 5 days of testing + with the superdrug one    Your first test was defiantely postive. How pregnant do you think you are?? xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It could be that the different tests have varying sensitivity eg some could be detecting 10/20 mIU whereas others only detect 50 mIU ....and also, if you're testing during the day then your pee will be more diluted....always test first thing in the morning as pee (and subsequently the HCG hormone) will be more concentrated.

Everything crossed for you chick   

N xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Completely agree Minxy I think thats exactly whats happened


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

isobel snow drop said:


> Completely agree Minxy I think thats exactly whats happened


 

Hey lovely, how you doing ? Have everything crossed for you too for your next scan....19 May is my mum's (and her older brothers) birthday so hopefully it'll be lucky for you   

N xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well the first test i did was a predictor early test and i held me wee in and did it in town when i got test.second was cb norm cross  one i did about 4/5 hrs later .ive never got on with cb but thought it should work with other being a pos


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishing4- hope you get a nice BFP this morning honey xxxx

Natasha- thanks sweetie, dont feel very positive but time will tell. I did all my crying a fortnight ago when I was bleeding (which was exactly like a proper period, heavy with clots for 24hrs a day-bizarre!!) so whatever happens now is a bonus-if all is ok then great if not getting a holiday booked!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Wishing - everything I have is crossed for you!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

stupid cb a neg again    do you think they work okive never got on with them even when i was pg last time with the boys.im going to get a selection of hpts tomorrow includin that predictor test again to see if its got darker .really confusing


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think they do vary like I said before it took me ages to get a + on the early first response test yet had a very strong + on the superdrug ones    xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well test now fainter and had a spot when went to loo    so maybe im havin a chem


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

it looks BFP to me.  I woudl say not to test for a few days as you are stressing yourself mad over it, which can affect things.  Fingers crossed the line get darker and you get your BFP.


----------

